# Dorcy Rechargeable Cree XRE Review



## ernsanada (Jan 1, 2009)

I just purchased the Dorcy Rechargeable Cree XRE from Dorcy Direct for $43.99. There was a special, receive 20% off. I used the code HOLIDAY20. I opted for free shipping. There is another holiday special 15% off use HOLIDAY. I'm not sure if the HOLIDAY20 special is still working.


The Dorcy Rechargeable uses a nicad battery. Voltage is 4.8V, 700mAh. Before charging remove the insulator insert before using. Dorcy tells you to do the intial charge for 12 hours. After that recharge time is 4 hrs. Run time is rated for 2 hours. There is a charging port behind the reverse clickie one level switch. Just loose the tubing behind the switch.

The Dorcy comes with an AC charger and a 12V car charger. Not a bad deal for the price. I noticed on the Dorcy website that parts are offered such as another rechargeable battery if needed. Maybe you may need a spare or if your battery starts to die after using it a lot.

I pleasently surprised at the build quality. The fit is excellent, threads are smooth. I like the knurling on the battery tube, it gives some grip to the light. The Dorcy feels well balanced in my hand. I give the grade A.

I'm not sure of the finish but it's probably Type II Anodize. No flaws in the finish. I give the grade A.

The Dorcy comes apart very easy. Nothing glued!

The switch is a side one level reverse clickie. It's on the stiff side to push. Maybe it's a good thing because the switch won't be accidently activated.

The lens of the Dorcy is made of plastic and measures at 51.97mm. The thickness of the lens is 1.04mm. A Maglite UCL will fit but the lens bezel assembly will have some threads showing.

Th reflector is also made of plastic and it's a SMO. The length is 56.65mm and the width is 51.65mm. The reflector uses a gasket at the widest opening between the lens.

The color of the tint of the Cree is a cool white. The beam has the typical rings due to the SMO.

I found this information in a thread about this light. 

Drive current is 1000Ma
Vf is 4.8 V
Cree Q4 rated at 220 Lm at 1000Ma

Non regulated drive circuit so initial current is present when batteries are fully charged.

I am very surprised at the lux readings I got. It's in the same range of the Dereelight DBS V2 Q5 3S and the Tiablo A10 R2 I have.

































Reverse view of the Cree module.






Lens bezel assembly. A Maglite UCL will fit but some threads will show when he lens bezel assembly is screwed down. Measures 51.65mm.






SMO made of plastic.






Length is 46.26mm. Black gasket located on the front.






Uses a one level reverse clickie.





















Dorcy is printed on both side of the "flats".






Charging port located behind the single level reverse clickie. Rotate the "movable tube" counterclockwise to open. Clockwise to close.











No o-rings used in the "movable tube", so watch the water!






AC 100-240V






AC charger included.






12V car charger included.






Remove the insulator insert before using. 






Nicad battery. Voltage is 4.8V, 700mAh.






Rear tailcap inside view.






Has the words "China" imprinted on the outside if the tailcap.

















__________________________________


Size comparsions.

Left to right, Dorcy Rechargeable Cree XRE, Dereelight DBS V2 Q5 3S, Tiablo A10 R2 WC






Left to right, Dorcy Rechargeable Cree XRE, Dereelight DBS V2 Q5 3S, Tiablo A10 R2 WC







__________________________________


I also took lux readings of the lights shown above. These are the lux readings I got. I am using a Meterman LM631 Light Meter measured at 1 meter. I waited 2 minutes before taking the readings. I am using AW's Protected Black 18650's and AW's Protected RCR123's which were fully charged. The Dorcy uses a nicad voltage is 4.8V, 700mAh.


Dorcy Rechargeable Cree XRE - 22,050 lux @ 1 meter

Dereelight DBS V2 Q5 3S, 18650 - 20,767 lux @ 1 meter

Tiablo A10 R2 WC, 18650 - 21300 lux @ 1 meter

Tiablo A10 R2 WC, 2 RCR123's - 21730 lux @ 1 meter



Note, this lux reading I got on the Dorcy Rechargeable Cree XRE was on the initial charge of the light. The lux reading may improve a little in time. Also use an UCL lens the lux reading should also improve. Stock plastic lens used in the lux reading.


__________________________________


Dorcy Rechargeable Cree XRE @ 96"






Dereelight DBS V2 Q5 3S, 18650 @ 96"






Tiablo A10 R2 WC, 18650 @ 96"






Left, Dorcy Rechargeable Cree XRE, Right, Dereelight DBS V2 Q5 3S, 18650 @ 96"






Left, Dorcy Rechargeable Cree XRE, Right, Tiablo A10 R2 WC, 18650 @ 96"






Left, Dorcy Rechargeable Cree XRE, Right, Dereelight DBS V2 Q5 3S, 18650 @ 96" Stepped down exposure






Left, Dorcy Rechargeable Cree XRE, Right, Tiablo A10 R2 WC, 18650 @ 96" Stepped down exposure







Dorcy Rechargeable Cree XRE @ 146' or 44.5 meters






Dereelight DBS V2 Q5 3S @ 146' or 44.5 meters






Tiablo A10 R2 WC, 18650 @ 146' or 44.5 meters






Dorcy Rechargeable Cree XRE @ 210' or 64 meters






Dereelight DBS V2 Q5 3S @ 210' or 64 meters






Tiablo A10 R2 WC, 18650 @ 210' or 64 meters







Beam shots taken against buildings. At this time distance unknown.


Dorcy Rechargeable Cree XRE






Dereelight DBS V2 Q5 3S






Tiablo A10 R2 WC






Dorcy Rechargeable Cree XRE Stepped down exposure






Dereelight DBS V2 Q5 3S Stepped down exposure






Tiablo A10 R2 WC Stepped down exposure


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 1, 2009)

That dorcy for the price is not bad hey! would it make any difference if you stuck a DBS SMO reflector in there or are they about the same coating wise?


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 1, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> That dorcy for the price is not bad hey! would it make any difference if you stuck a DBS SMO reflector in there or are they about the same coating wise?



The front of the DBS reflector screws into the lens bezel and the DBS pill screw into the reflector.

The Dorcy reflector front sits flush with the lens, does not screw in. The small end sits almost flush with the Cree. Does not screw in.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 1, 2009)

sorry, and I have a DBS duh! so I should have known this :thinking:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 1, 2009)

WOW! I knew this thing could throw like crazy, but I didn't think it would out do the legendary DBS!!! Is there anywhere that sells a 52x1mm glass lens? That would pretty much be a direct fit, right? 

I think I'm going to have to go to Sear's in the next few days.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 1, 2009)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> WOW! I knew this thing could throw like crazy, but I didn't think it would out do the legendary DBS!!! Is there anywhere that sells a 52x1mm glass lens? That would pretty much be a direct fit, right?


Yes here


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 1, 2009)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> WOW! I knew this thing could throw like crazy, but I didn't think it would out do the legendary DBS!!! Is there anywhere that sells a 52x1mm glass lens? That would pretty much be a direct fit, right?
> 
> I think I'm going to have to go to Sear's in the next few days.



Direct fit but it's thicker than the stock lens so some of the threads of lens bezel assembly will show.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm wondering if there's a 1mm lens that would be a direct fit and the threads wouldn't be exposed or anything. I didn't see a 52x1mm lens on flashlightlens. They only had standard Maglite sizes.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 1, 2009)

Actually I tried the UCL lens again. I guess I didn't have the reflector all the way down. All that shows is part of the o-ring.

Left, Stock lens, Right, UCL lens






Stock lens installed.






UCL lens installed.






I'm keeping the UCL lens in. I'll see how much of a difference the UCL lens makes in the outdoor night beam shots.


----------



## gswitter (Jan 1, 2009)

ernsanada said:


> Nicad battery. Voltage is 4.8V, 700mAh.


I'm guessing by the capacity, that's a 2/3 A stack?

If that's the case, $8 in Elite 1500's would be a easy, capacity-doubling upgrade.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 1, 2009)

Added night beam shots, see above #1 post at the end.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 1, 2009)

gswitter said:


> I'm guessing by the capacity, that's a 2/3 A stack?
> 
> If that's the case, $8 in Elite 1500's would be a easy, capacity-doubling upgrade.



It look like 4 pieces measuring 25.72mm.

An AW Black RCR123 measures 33.82mm.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 1, 2009)

The only drawback I can see is that I wish there was some kind of indicator light showing when the battery is fully charged.


From the Dorcy website.

Parts Information 
** SPECIAL NOTE: Remove Paper Insulator Insert Before Charging - Unscrew Tail Cap of Flashlight and Remove Paper Insert Located Beside Batteries 
** Please Charge 12 hours Using AC (Home) Charger Before Use. 
** Regular Charge Time is 4 Hours Using Either AC or DC Charger. 
** Unplug Charger After Charging is Complete. Battery Could Overcharge if Left on Charger Longer Than Recommended Time.


----------



## jake25 (Jan 1, 2009)

A poor man's DBS:twothumbs

I wonder how the runtime is on those Nicd batteries.


----------



## jayb79 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice pics. How long is the battery pack?
The code still works, but I must resist.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 1, 2009)

jake25 said:


> A poor man's DBS:twothumbs
> 
> I wonder how the runtime is on those Nicd batteries.



Dorcy says a 2hr run time.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 1, 2009)

jayb79 said:


> Nice pics. How long is the battery pack?
> The code still works, but I must resist.



Battery is 112.85mm long. 17.35mm wide.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice find Ernie - very impressive output for the price. 

Thanks for all the detailed pics and comments! :thumbsup:


----------



## gswitter (Jan 2, 2009)

ernsanada said:


> Battery is 112.85mm long. 17.35mm wide.


CBP lists the Elite 1500's at 28.70mm x 16.76mm. 4 x 28.7 = 114.8... I don't know if you can stack them in series without adding contacts (length), but they might fit.


----------



## fieldops (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Ernsanada! Great find and review!

Still looks like the DBS wins at the longer ranges from your shots, but not by much. Pretty impressive for an inexpensive light!


----------



## richardcpf (Jan 2, 2009)

To be honest, afer reading this review I felt pretty much dissapointed by other CREE lights manufacturers. After that much "research and development", I though their technology was the top of the line and hard to beat but...

Dorcy, a company which is NOT specialized in high power LEDs, made a flashlight that is able to throw as good as, if not better than much more expensive models like the DBS and A10. Not to add its low pricetag and included accesories. 

*What I am saying is, we wait and discuss so much about the Tiablo A10 (just an example), but at the real life it gets outthrown by a light which you can just go and grab one at walmart.*


----------



## jake25 (Jan 2, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> To be honest, afer reading this review I felt pretty much dissapointed by other CREE lights manufacturers. After that much "research and development", I though their technology was the top of the line and hard to beat but...
> 
> Dorcy, a company which is NOT specialized in high power LEDs, made a flashlight that is able to throw as good as, if not better than much more expensive models like the DBS and A10. Not to add its low pricetag and included accesories.
> 
> *What I am saying is, we wait and discuss so much about the Tiablo A10 (just an example), but at the real life it gets outthrown by a light which you can just go and grab one at walmart.*


Well said. I couldn't agree more. What makes these high end flashlights so high end?

Maybe the saving grace is the regulation and run time graphs in them. If Dorcy had at least a NiMH battery it would be a winner imo.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 2, 2009)

Form factor, build quality, CS, and warranty are what makes the price jump up in the high end lights.


----------



## Haz (Jan 2, 2009)

jake25 said:


> Well said. I couldn't agree more. What makes these high end flashlights so high end?


 
high end prices!


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 2, 2009)

ernsanada said:


> I just purchased the Dorcy Rechargeable Cree XRE from Dorcy Direct for $43.99. There was a special, receive 20% off. I used the code HOLIDAY20. I opted for free shipping. There is another holiday special 15% off use HOLIDAY. I'm not sure if the HOLIDAY20 special is still working.


 

Hi Ernsanada,

You did a wonderful job on your review of the Dorcy. You may also want to upgrade the lens as I did. I know you have the information already because I noticed you found the other thread on this flashlight. I'll keep an eye on this thread too in the event you come up with other upgrades.


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 3, 2009)

Ernsanada -

Nice, easy to read and understand review. I truely enjoy the picture rich style format.

I too found the balance to be surprisingly good.

_"_I found this information in a thread about this light. _

Drive current is 1000Ma
Vf is 4.8 V
Cree Q4 rated at 220 Lm at 1000Ma

Non regulated drive circuit so initial current is present when batteries are fully charged.
_
I am very surprised at the lux readings I got. It's in the same range of the Dereelight DBS V2 Q5 3S and the Tiablo A10 R2 I have._" _ 

That was from some guys at Dorcy USA. I've added some amperage observations to the other thread which may help to explain part of the reason this little $40.00 job is nosing out the throw daddies.

dorcy 220 lu thread


----------



## L.E.D. (Jan 5, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> Form factor, build quality, CS, and warranty are what makes the price jump up in the high end lights.



+1

You can also see the beam from the Tiablo A10 is clearly the brightest in the distance shots. The Dorcy's reflector isn't really all that great, it just has more lux up close.


----------



## f22shift (Jan 10, 2009)

i wonder how this compares to a husky spotlight
nice find


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 25, 2009)

I recently picked one of these up, and I just noticed that your reflector is different than mine. Mine has a much larger opening, and you can see more of the Cree board when looking down the head. Does anyone else have one that is similar to mine?


----------



## oregon (Jan 25, 2009)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I recently picked one of these up, and I just noticed that your reflector is different than mine. Mine has a much larger opening, and you can see more of the Cree board when looking down the head. Does anyone else have one that is similar to mine?


 
The gap, doesn't show what lies beneath, between the light engine and the reflector is quite small on my Dorcy (photo taken thru UCL):






oregon


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 25, 2009)

oregon said:


> The gap, doesn't show what lies beneath, between the light engine and the reflector is quite small on my Dorcy (photo taken thru UCL):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oregon (Jan 25, 2009)

The gap on the two above looks big enough for installation of GITD glo-rings. 

I hope that I'm right since I ordered 2 sample packs of glo-rings from Sigman over at: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2259126#post2259126

Love those glow-in-the-dark o-rings.

oregon (who already has about 15 glo-rings in and on his EDC-P7)


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 25, 2009)

Mine is different from the two pictures above. Mine doesn't have that small silver plastic section that is directly beside the Cree. I don't think it affects the beam at all, but I was wondering if anyone else has one like it.


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 26, 2009)

Mine doesn't have flat real estate in the bottom. Very wide opening.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Icebreak! Mine is the same as yours. I was just hoping I wasn't the only one. Thanks a lot!


----------



## tedshred (Apr 28, 2009)

Icebreak said:


> Mine doesn't have flat real estate in the bottom. Very wide opening.



Icebreak, can you get a beamshot of yours against a wall? I'm wondering if it looks different than the ones with a flat bottom (like mine).

Has anyone tried to separate the the part that houses the switch with the battery tube? I ask because this threaded charging port ring is pretty funky. Mine wants to rotate when I hold it, so maybe an o-ring tucked up against the flange where the threaded port slide rests when closed (the part that houses the clicky) might hold it more solid. Also, I notice the charging port ring is quite loose when spun open or closed so maybe some silicone grease might smooth things up. Not sure what to do to improve that part of the design.





Here's the xre














Overall, I really like this light. Fantastic throw, great knurling, solid feel in the hand and what not.


----------

